
Deep Diesel: Machine and Deep Learning for Diesel Car Detection - rhiner
https://blog.codecentric.de/en/2018/10/deep-learning-detection-of-diesel-cars/
======
WestCoastJustin
I bet you could do this via engine sound too. Diesel's have a pretty
distinctive sound and you could probably do some type of real-time analysis
with a few sensors [1]. This would work day/night/rain/fog/snow and in almost
any conditions. It would also catch folks that don't have the sign up. Or,
maybe you use both side-by-side to snap photos / record audio for training
data, etc.

[1] [https://blog.google/technology/ai/fight-against-illegal-
defo...](https://blog.google/technology/ai/fight-against-illegal-
deforestation-tensorflow/)

~~~
blattimwind
> Diesel's have a pretty distinctive sound

Try telling TDI and TFSI apart :)

~~~
gruturo
Shazam’s technology might, with some adaptation, have no trouble with that.
Hell it might even be able to tell you make, model, year and diagnose a few
engine conditions.

If anyone builds it successfully and makes millions with it, and this post
ends up the earliest mention of the idea, you owe me a beer.

~~~
toomuchtodo
[https://autoweek.com/article/car-news/car-making-
mysterious-...](https://autoweek.com/article/car-news/car-making-mysterious-
noises-theres-app)

[https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/5612099](https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/5612099)

------
cpcallen
As a Brit, I find it slightly depressing that the author dismisses out of hand
the possibility of classifying vehicles based on their registration (licence
plate) for being too invasive - because of course in London this is the norm
(and we can be quite sure the police do indeed compile extensive databases of
vehicle movements).

~~~
sandworm101
There are considerable gaps in this information, at least on the uk. Even more
difficult when it comes to diesel trucks as so many are international.

------
syntaxing
Interesting but kind of disappointing how it Part 2 goes from a HOG classfier
and Part 3 is AWS Lens according to the future parts' title. Seems to make
more sense to have a Part 2.5 (?) where you can use transfer learning on a
existing model (VGG or GoogLeNet) to classify the signs for you.

